# 5+3 pregnant and red blood! Help!



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there, i am 5 wks and 3 days pregnant and today when i went to the toilet i had a some bright red blood when i wiped. I havent got any cramping and i think thats why i was so shocked to see the blood cause i always thought the two went together obviously i was wrong. I am so so upset-trying to be positive but i think i have to be realistic. Clinic have told me to keep an eye on everything and the plan is to still scan me on the 9th June. Do you think this could be the start of a misarriage? Its bank holiday this weekend-if bleeding gets heavier do i just go to the EPU at the hospital?


Thanking you. Olivia


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sometimes you can have bleeding for no reason, occasionally there is a pool that forms at implantation that usually reabsorbs, but sometimes appears as bleeding, so it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong. It depends on your area as to what you would do if thebleeding gets heavier, some epaus need you to be referred by your gp first, so if you aren't sure what happens near you, try the out of hours gp or nhs direct first,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you for your reply its made me feel a bit more positive. No more blood this evening and still no cramps so just hoping it stays that way. I best phone clinic again tomor before they close for the weekend and ask when they suggest i do if it gets worse as you say it depends on the area. 


Thanking you again. Olivia


----------

